# San Luis Bay Inn - Diamond or Wyndham ?



## GTLINZ

Heading there next month, and am curious about the setup there. I hear it is Diamond Resorts - then I hear it is Wyndham. It seems to show up under both when I research their resorts....
I like understanding the history, and am curious if the whole complex ends up being the same quality (take that both ways) as the unit I end up in.  Is it owned / managed by both? And if so - how is it split (by unit, by unit/week, ?) and moreso how could this happen?
TIA for replies !


----------



## GTLINZ

GTLINZ said:


> Heading there next month, and am curious about the setup there. I hear it is Diamond Resorts - then I hear it is Wyndham. It seems to show up under both when I research their resorts....
> I like understanding the history, and am curious if the whole complex ends up being the same quality (take that both ways) as the unit I end up in.  Is it owned / managed by both? And if so - how is it split (by unit, by unit/week, ?) and moreso how could this happen?
> TIA for replies !



Does anybody know anything about San Luis Bay Inn ?


----------



## VacationForever

Its website show that it is with Diamond.


----------



## sue1947

I am also hoping an owner pops in here with info.  I have a request in for a Jan week in 2013.
I stopped in there a couple of years ago and was told they were split evenly with 50 units in each of Wyndham and Diamond.  Most are 1 BR with only 3 -2 BR units in each system.  Since I wanted a 2 BR, that told me that my chances of a trade were pretty slim.  
I don't think there are separate buildings; it seemed like all one complex but we just did a brief stop in and walk around.  

Sue


----------



## vkrn

I stayed there last year through Diamond and stayed in a 2BR. I didn't find the exchange hard to get.
I am also a Wyndham owner and I don't see it listed as a Wyndham resort.


----------



## csalter2

*They Share The Resort*

I am a DRI owner and have been to San Luis Inn. There are two or three buildings owned by DRI and I did not know who the other timeshare group was that was there, but now I know it's Wyndham. 

It's one large complex with several connected buildings. DRI has its wings/buildings and Wyndham has theirs. January is usually not difficult to get. I have never heard of a 2 bedroom being more difficult to get. This resort is hard to get in the summer, because of it's location near the beach. 

It's a great location.


----------



## nightnurse613

Officially it is listed as a  DRI  "Club Affiliated Resort".  Means they own some of the units.  I was there a while back but I can't remember if DRI was also managing the property but I did get a room from DRI (with a wonderful TUG helper!!).


----------



## GTLINZ

nightnurse613 said:


> Officially it is listed as a  DRI  "Club Affiliated Resort".  Means they own some of the units.  I was there a while back but I can't remember if DRI was also managing the property but I did get a room from DRI (with a wonderful TUG helper!!).



I'll see what I can dig up when I am there ....


----------



## GTLINZ

We have had a great week + here at SLBI. There property is in great shape ... I will post another thread relating to the trip. Here is what I think I learned about the resort ....
Wyndham manages the resort - but I do not see it on their resort website. RCI, II, and extra vacations have some inventory, and I think a substantial chunk is still original Glen Ivy owners who have normal weeks (I have seen floating units for sale on ebay). I was told that nobody owns specific units - but that may be a generality. DRI is actively selling here and said that they do not offer this place anymore on Sampler packages (which is how we got here). The resort appears to be mostly updated, and grounds are beautiful (the pool area is not quite resort quality) and I suspect DRI is the one dumping money here. I would guess that they bought out most or all of Wyndham's inventory. Most rooms have great views - and our 5th floor wing room view is downright spectacular - so I think DRI knows they have a good thing here. There are not many other TS around here and the coast is rugged and beautiful here. Avila Beach itself is separated from 101 by a few mountains and is remote and quiet.


----------



## post-it

We just got back from here last week. This resort is a 3 1/2 hour drive from home so we have made this our get away spot for a 2 or 3 night stay.  We love it here, and have found something new to do each time we've stayed.  We have come across the best weather in October so far.  I have always been able to book a stay here if I plan a few months in advance, not like the other DRI resorts in CA. which are very difficult to book.


----------



## barndweller

I own 2resale weeks at San Luis Bay Inn. My units are mini-suites which are large studio units with full kitchens in the original building. There are also huge 1 bedroom units in the original building that was built as a private inn before going timeshare decades ago. Sunterra, later Diamond, built 2 additional buildings with dedicated 2 bd and lock-offs that are sold as points in their system. The Diamond units are quite small compared to the original units but nicely equiped and most have fabulous ocean views. The HOA is independently elected and Diamond doesn't have any more sway than at other independent resorts. San Luis Bay Inn is under a management contract with Wyndham who has done a great job. We go quite often using bonus time during Spring & Winter. Fall is the best weather. It is always booked full when we have been there. We have seen rentals here through lots of agencies including AAA. I think exchanges are difficult. We deposit rarely and only with SFX.


----------



## Laurie

I've owned a floating week there for over 10 years. When I bought it, RCIM (RCI Resort Mgmnt) was the mgmt company for my unit (had previously been Glen Ivy, I think), and since then they transitioned to Wyndham. I've always understood there to be separate inventory from the Sunterra/DRI ones. I trade thru RCI, not sure whether trading affiliation goes with inventory or whether the whole resort is dual-affiliated.

My week is also part of something called PSE - Preferred Status Exchange - pseresorts.com - a handful of resorts I can swap my week for I believe no exchange fee, or do split weeks, tho they charge for size upgrades. I've never done that tho have thought about it, and not sure how that relates to the whole thing.


----------



## post-it

If I call in advance will the front desk honor a request for a better view? We use our points to book a short stay each year and only one visit was with a decent view, the other views where of the roof tiles.


----------



## barndweller

I don't know how well they honor requests but it's worth a try. DRI reservations would most likely always be placed in the newer building so request a top floor unit. You might try requesting a room in the old building. They are huge and most have good views. When we use points to book we usually get a fairly decent view but always in the newer buildings. When we stay using owner bonus time we always get a room in the old building and only once had a lousy view.


----------



## GTLINZ

barndweller said:


> I own 2resale weeks at San Luis Bay Inn. My units are mini-suites which are large studio units with full kitchens in the original building. There are also huge 1 bedroom units in the original building that was built as a private inn before going timeshare decades ago. Sunterra, later Diamond, built 2 additional buildings with dedicated 2 bd and lock-offs that are sold as points in their system. The Diamond units are quite small compared to the original units but nicely equiped and most have fabulous ocean views. The HOA is independently elected and Diamond doesn't have any more sway than at other independent resorts. San Luis Bay Inn is under a management contract with Wyndham who has done a great job. We go quite often using bonus time during Spring & Winter. Fall is the best weather. It is always booked full when we have been there. We have seen rentals here through lots of agencies including AAA. I think exchanges are difficult. We deposit rarely and only with SFX.



We did stay 2 nights in a studio in the main bldg, then 8 nights in a 5th floor wing unit with an astounding view. We loved this place and it appears well run. We thought about buying and learned about Wyndham mgt and deeded units vs  diamond points.  I was able to get an II exchange in for next Sept so we are not in as much of a hurry now. The studio was plenty big but the a/c used a different system (piped water) which is in the main bldg and did not get as cold as we like. The big deal about owning would be the view - there are some of the best we have seen there.  Central Cali is so beautiful and between the local bike trail, the hiking trails, US1 to Carmel, and so many places to see we just had to go back. Living near FL we are spoiled and the Cali coast is just a different experience.


----------



## winger

GTLINZ said:


> ... The studio was plenty big but the a/c used a different system (piped water) which is in the main bldg and did not get as cold as we like. ....



Yes - we slept 'in the heat' last earlier this year in the main building when the system shut down because the outside air temp did went below a set temperature.  Since we did not want to keep the hallway door open during the night, we did NOT get any crosswinds with the windows open.  This is a consideration if sleeping in the main building.


----------



## TomSoCal

GTLINZ said:


> Heading there next month, and am curious about the setup there. I hear it is Diamond Resorts - then I hear it is Wyndham. It seems to show up under both when I research their resorts....
> I like understanding the history, and am curious if the whole complex ends up being the same quality (take that both ways) as the unit I end up in.  Is it owned / managed by both? And if so - how is it split (by unit, by unit/week, ?) and moreso how could this happen?
> TIA for replies !



It is really not too confusing.  The resort is an HOA managed by Wyndham which started out as RCI Management.  Diamond Resorts leases space onsite for sales from the HOA.  Sunterra originally acquired the rights to about 1000 defaulted intervals and the rights to build 62 new units at the property.  DRI owns unsold inventory there and sells their Trust system.


----------



## Deryl

I own two deeded weeks at SLB Inn.  It's a fabulous resort.  
I got a rundown on management and ownership from the onsite Diamond rep.  He said that Diamond controls 48% of the weeks, 48% of the weeks are the original deeded ownership and are managed by Wyndham, and the remaining 4% are controlled by some other independent vacation rental co.  

I deposited my weeks in RCI points right after I bought about 10 years ago.  It has worked out pretty well for us, but now I am finding that the inventory of vacations on RCI points is just too slim, with only mid-week check-ins.  So I am planning to terminate my RCI points membership.  I might move over to RCI weeks, but also considering leaving RCI altogether and working direct through Wyndham and the Preferred Status Exchange system.  Can anyone elaborate on experiences with PSE?


----------



## Beefnot

Here is a link I found. Seems like limited resorts.

http://www.westarvacations.com/pse.htm


----------



## linmcginn

*SLBI*

We own 2 one bedroom deeded weeks. We are not affiliated with DRI or any point based programs. We make all our reservation and pay our maintenance fees through  Wyndham PSE. If we want to exchange our week we use Interval. Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## linmcginn

We own 2 deeded one bedroom units at SLBI. We are very happy using PSE for our SBLI exchange.We have never had a problem getting the weeks we want. The bonus time is a big + ;-)  Depending on availability 21 days or less out, you can reserve a studio Sun.-Thurs. for $65, one bedroom $75 and 2 bedroom $85 including tax. Weekends are $10 more. You can't stay anywhere in that area for that price!


----------

